# 1910-1912 Peugeot Moto Legere 333cc v-twin



## Wing Your Heel (Apr 13, 2012)

1910-1912 Peugeot Moto Legere ‘Type MD’

333cc V-Twin

Truffault front forks

By 1910, they'd evolved beyond the first motorised bicycles, but this lightweight only just a motorcycle. No clutch. Was Peugeot's cheapest motorcycle and 2nd cheapest motorcycle available in France in 1910

£14,000 in running order - I think that's around $20,000 US?










http://www.oldbike.eu/wordpress/?page_id=3371


----------



## bricycle (Apr 13, 2012)

I got so excited, I shorted out my keyboard......


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Apr 16, 2012)

*380cc*

We've now discovered it's the 1912 380cc model.

Here's a video of my friend Alain starting it up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRs-RGYRQJo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Apr 18, 2012)

*Sold*

This 100 year old V Twin bicycle is now sold


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm in love........


----------

